# My Seaview Plans



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Since the Moebius Seaview is out (I just ordered mine today so I haven't seen it yet), I thought this would be a good opportunity to repost my Seaview plans that I removed off a thread two years ago in order to make space for other attachments. That entire thread has disappeared, so I guess I'll just start a new one. 
To make a long story short, these are a 1/2 scale set of plans I made by reducing the original Fox blueprints of the 4' movie Seaview by 50%. I traced over the reductions and modified the movie version into the 2nd season version as well. I've tried to note as many variations as I could.
Unfortunately some resizing (?), printing, cutting, and pasting will be required to get these into one piece, unless you have Photoshop and one big printer.

The attached drawings have been moved to:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/My Seaview Drawings/


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Many of the words were traced directly from the reduction, and all of the dimensions as well.
The deck plan and deck plating is as much as I could discern from photos of the miniatures as well as from videos and is a hybrid of the full-size set as well as the 17'.
The sail is a reduction of the plan of the full-size sail set,


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The dashed circle over the FS wing is the position of the spotlight? on the early Seaview. 
The small oval shapes on one side of the underside are the approximate locations of the origins of the bubbles that poured from the Seaview. 
Note that the main radar antenna appeared in both orientations. 
Note that the deck hatches appeared in both orientations. 
The limber holes appear tilted this way, the opposite direction, and vertically, as far as I can tell, as repairs were made and bits stuck on backwards, or were remade. 
The 5 large oval holes on the nottom of the tail I suspect are not part of the "Seaview" design but part of the practical running gear of one of the 8' miniatures.
The round "hatch" on the top of the tail behind the deck appears only in surface shots but does not seem to be visible in photos of the 17' miniature. 
And there is no 5.jpg, so there's not a page missing here, just mis-numbering. 
I guess the rest is pretty self-explanatory. These drawings represent everything I could gather from every source over the past 30 years, from the most wretched fan produced magazines of the '70s to every photo I could lay my hands on from the internet. 
And, I forgot, if anyone can make any corrections to these, please do! Just show me a photo or anything concrete to base a correction on. 
She's a beautiful lady. I hope these drawings may be of help to all her admirers.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And tho it's too small to really see in the Moebius kit, if anyone is interested, here is the control room, these scanned from the original blueprint. The set was dressed differently from this equipment layout, but I'm trusting that all the dimensions are accurate.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

A couple more of the control room.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks very much for posting all this Info!!!

Much appreciated by this Voyage Fan!!

BP


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

It's 4 AM and I'm awake thinking about the Seaview. Can you tell that someone is excited about having ordered this model?
I read somewhere that someone had a concern that the diving planes on the sail of the Moebius kit were too flat. I think I have room enough left for one more attachment. This is a scan from the blueprint for the full size "Ext. Submarine Superstructure". 
Now that I look at this, one more thing of interest: A detail of the "scuppers", whatever they are on a real sub, and note that on the full sized set, the upper sail hatch just perfectly fits under the bottom of the bridge.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I was looking at pictures of the Moebius Seaview (I don't get mine for a couple weeks yet) and it looks like the Moebius kit is based on the 17' miniature. I made these drawings as plans for a scratch-built 8' version, so I didn't pay much attention to the differences that the 17 shows. And boy is the 17 different from the 8! So I updated my sheet of plans and have posted new versions (marked v3) in place of the old in the previous attachments. 

Another thing that I did was that I finally remembered that I'd moved the sail on the side view to match the sail position according to where it would have to be on the full size deck in order to make all the panel lines work. 

The sail on the Seaview could be in any one of three places. 1. On the full size deck set, it lines up a certain way determined by the panel lines, which are determined by the missile tube placement. 2. It appears to be farther from the nose on the 17' miniature. 3. There is its position on the blueprint. There are virtually no good pictures of the 8', while the 17 has been quite extensively documented. On the drawing of the 8', I left the sail in its blueprint position. Who knows?

The nose on the 17' Seaview is vastly different from the nose on the 8'. As different above the manta as the movie and flying sub versions are different below the manta. In fact, it would probably be more difficult to convert the Moebius kit between the 8 and 17 versions than the FS to the movie. The 17 is much sleeker, and the manta itself is shaped quite differently. The 2 viewports are larger and higher than the 8s. 

I changed the top view of the sail on the 17' to represent the 17s version with its big teardrop cutout. 

The minisub/diving bell hatch appears to be in a different position on the 17 than on the blueprint.

Hope these are useful. Good modeling, everybody!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for those,I am working on the sail for the 8 window and these are very helpful.I checked my sail with your plans and it seems I'm on the right track.alexaander


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's going to be a fun build, Falcon! You have to start a thread on it and keep us all up to date.
These drawings have proved far more problematic than I thought they would be when I started. The 17' Seaview has been well documented photographically, but I don't trust the photos completely. Cameras can distort, lenses, developing or processing, reproducing, even printing from your computer, as I found when trying to make Excelsior plans from photo references. Still, I have no evidence to believe that the 17' deviated from the proportions for the 4' blueprint. 
I have yet to find any good photos of the 8' miniature. I've been relying on screen captures. I don't know if anyone photographed the 8' miniatures. 
The noses and manta of the the 17' and one 8' window flying sub version have been much photographed and compared because they are so hugely different in shape and my drawings are based directly on the photos (front, side top and [8' only] bottom). Whether the nose on the 17 actually extended longer than the nose on the 8, nobody will ever know. Unless a complete 8' miniature turns up somewhere. I chose to believe that the front end of the deck ended in the same scale place on both miniatures and work the nose from there, which does extend the nose on my drawings. 
The 8' flying sub and the 4' movie version have virtually the same shape of nose above the manta. It's the shape and endpoint of the deck that changes and (together with the windows) really changes the appearance of the nose. Under the manta, w/o the fs hangar, they're completely different. 
The limber holes change orientation seemingly at random. 
The sail moves around a bit, unless that's a photographic artifact. On the 17' miniature, the shift amounts to about 2 real inches, which on a 17' model isn't much, but it is noticeable. 
Unless it's photographic distortion, the minisub hatch is in a different place on the 17' than it was drawn on the 4's blueprint. At least it's the same size. 
It's been written that the tail cone of the 17' hull was slightly concave in shape along the taper, otherwise the propeller cones would be placed too far apart. I stuck to the 4' blueprints. 
And supposedly the 17' and the 8' had slightly different shaped Cadillac fins. No idea.
Many many many differences between the 4' blueprint, the 8' miniatures, and the 17' miniatures. And without actual measurements and drawings from the 17', and the discovery of a complete 8', we'll never know what's actually "accurate". But it's fun to keep on plugging away.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

My impression is (and this is based only on observations) the 17 foot model was a little longer from the sail to the tail than the 8' 6" version and maybe a little thinner, especially when viewed from below. Again, this is just based on watching the episodes more times than I probably should. I don't know if anyone has the absolute facts on this, but it would sure be interesting.


----------



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the notes and your blueprint sketches. They're really helpful in checking on the details that I'm adding and changing to my own Moebius Seaview. I love the kit and it'd be fine built out of the box but there's a world of possibilities in adding details to it, isn't there?


----------



## Patterson (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

My first post is reviving an old thread. Been watching VTTBOTS DVDs of late and wondering who has drawn interior plans of Seaview layout based on old studio drawings or impressions from TV series or actual US Submarine designs from early 70s period. 

I've seen photos of control room model by Ed Miarecki and FX Models. Wondering what others have come up with.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Patterson said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post is reviving an old thread. Been watching VTTBOTS DVDs of late and wondering who has drawn interior plans of Seaview layout based on old studio drawings or impressions from TV series or actual US Submarine designs from early 70s period.
> 
> I've seen photos of control room model by Ed Miarecki and FX Models. Wondering what others have come up with.


Here is mine.


----------



## Patterson (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking drawing. I've been mulling over a plan for the eight window version. I'm imagining something similar to the nuclear Nautilus with a missile compartment added and the bow rearranged to accomodate the observation room.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

starseeker, where the heck are the pics? I don't see anything under your posts. BTW: Thanks for this thread.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

They are all gone....
He edited all his posts with them in and deleted them ovbiously.
He ovbiously does not want public consumption of them at this point.
I state the ovbious. Sherlock Spock, thats me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I keep running out of attachment space, so I've been cycling through groups of drawings, deleting some and re-instating others. Slowly I've been getting organized and am adding them to Photobucket. The Seaview drawings are going up here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/My Seaview Drawings/
I have yet to add the control room blueprints but will as soon as I can figure out how to convert the giant psd scans into jpgs. They seem too large to convert. ??
I hope to get all my stuff - Seaview, Jupiter2, Spindrift, etc - into this general album in the next couple of weeks:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/home/jkirkphotos/allalbums
Then I'll have room to post attachments here again and leave them for more than a couple days.


----------



## Patterson (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the links, Seeker. Been perusing your stuff. A lot of hard work and dedication. Amazing. Thanks.


----------



## HobbyTalkFSK (Jun 14, 2010)

Great stuff, Starseeker, much appreciated! (I don't suppose you have any THE TIME TUNNEL Fox blueprints laying around?)


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Just of the Tunnel itself, tho' somebody (Rob McFarlane, X-15?) did post this floor plan on this site a while ago. I've got three Tunnel bps, one of them Very Large. Still not back into modelling mode yet but I can try to get these scanned and posted in a couple of weeks, if you're interested.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Since my Seaview drawings all on one sheet were confusing even me, I decided to try to separate all the various views and separate the combined half views of various miniatures. 
The very (Very) large scale drawings are here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Seaview Blueprints/
where for now at least I think you're going to have to download them before you can look at them.
A few more drawings yet to follow.
Here are small scale views of the cleaned up (and slightly corrected) 4' miniature. Again, these were traced from the blueprint of the 4' miniature, with very little additional detail added.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry about the varying scales of the drawings. The photobucket link has them all at a constant scale. 
This is the 8'. Note the "0" line at the bow. The 0 line remains constant across all versions, showing how the revised bows gave the various Seaviews a different overall length.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And these are some drawings of the 17'. I received a copy of the side view drawing made at the time of its restoration. The drawing is an almost exact match for the blueprint of the 4', no more than a millimeter or two different anywhere. The nose is again a near exact match for the bp of the 8' FS nose. Because it's someone else's drawing, I'm not using it. These are traced from various Fox blueprints and are no more than a mm away from the restoration drawings, which themselves could be subject to tiny error anyway. 
I intend to do some better annotating as soon as I get the rest of the drawings sorted.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Replaced all the attachments in the above 3 posts with slightly revised versions. It's amazing what you can see when you separate all the images from one another. I fixed all kinds of little things that I hadn't noticed, and added some annotations. And they should be constant scale, now. 
I've reposted revised and added additional larger images to the photobucket album.
Separating all the images gave me a chance to recombine some of them, too. This is the drawing of the Seaview that I've always wanted to put together, showing how the original 8 window nose compared to the Flying Sub nose on the 8' (really 8.5') and how that compared to the FS nose on the 17'. 
As always, anyone with corrections or suggestions, please post!


----------

